# Deck Grizzly grip non skid paint ..don't waste a nickel it's a fraud



## jstorace (Jan 22, 2002)

*yep that's right... it's a fraud... listen to my disasterous saga.*

About a year ago, I said that I was going to refinish my newly restored deck by applying a non skid application. I ordered about 2 kits(gallons) of *Grizzly Grip* (textured paint), on line at Grizzly Grip.com. After following their instructions, exactly!, and speaking with their advisors, I decided to try it. *The company reps said there should be no problem it sticks to everything*
their guarantee says this ...>>."Only if there is a manufacturer problem, we do not warranty against peeling because that is a preperation problem. If your prep work is good, it will not peel or fail."<<
I applied their product onto my epoxy primer coated deck and prepared the surfaces as directed; scuffing with pad, washing down, wiping down with acetone, taping borders where I did not want the texture. 
Applied the Grizzly Grip to the deck areas I planned, first one coat then a second, after that it appeared to be perfect. about two months later I covered the boat for winter. However,when I returned in March, I noticed a bubble in one of the areas, the another,sadly... and another, and then peeling and peeling. It is now almost one year old, and it looks like hell only worse... garbage.Now I have to strip off the garbage, and try something else. I have the pics to prove it, which I will post.Grizzly Grip is labor intensive and costly, the worst thing you could ever want on your boat.Grizzly grip company said they apologized,by offering more of the slop at cost( what nerve) THE STUFF IS A FRAUD AND DOES NOT STICK to my deck,I tried some cheap alkyd enamel paint and it does not peel off or bubble like lizard skin.  I WILL BE POSTING PICS HERE SOON. Has anyone tried the Kiwi grip or something other than a glue down laminate?


----------



## red2gray (Sep 30, 2012)

I have 3 boats I am working on a Com-Pac 16 , Bristol 27 , and a Westsail 32 . the first one I started was the Com-Pac I took it completly apart and started from scratch . I also used Grizzly grip on it and have had no problems at all. I hope I never have to get it off because I dont think you can . I put this on almost 2 years ago and its been great . I use a 4000 psi pressure washer to clean it and have had no peeling at all . I will be useing it on the other boats as well . All I can say is you must have had a noncompatable surface . I used it on the Com-Pac first to see how it worked .It has been everything Grizzly said it was. Sorry but I don't think the Grizzly grip is your problem.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I've used Interlux Perfection mixed 50/50 with flattening agent. Then lots of Intergrip mixed in. Then I sprayed it (not an option if you are in a crowded yard). The result is a surface with the texture of 80-100 grit sandpaper. Kneel on it without hurting your knees, but you won't slip at all.

My friend has used Kiwi on two of her boat projects. It works great for her and seems to be pretty easy to apply.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

At the risk of stating the obvious, I think you have some incompatibility between your epoxy primer and the grip. Such incompatibilities are common. Best to stick with one brand and products stated to be compatible. Two part products seldom play nice with one part.


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

Hopefully this will help you,whenever I'm using two different manufacturers of epoxy I always use a barrier coat in between there are so many different types of epoxy primers that a barrier coat is absolutely required when not using the manufacturers suggested Primer. Think about it, you have 50-50 at 8to1 and many other epoxie mixes.I have used the same product many times it also must be applied in thinned coats according to temperature and humidity.never apply a cold mix overall Hotmix . Example: you can epoxy over polyester resin but you cannot put polyester resin over the epoxy.that is the best analogy I can come up with.... hopefully this will help you... CaptG


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome Red2Gray. Hope you hang around for awhile. I'm a little sceptical though when I see that your first post was to dredge up an old thread that was negative on a product and state the opposite. We see that here sometimes when posters are actually representing the company in question.

But I do hope you are the unaffiliated sailor you purport to be. We can alway use the experience here of someone crazy enough to be working on three boats!


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

arf145 said:


> Welcome Red2Gray. Hope you hang around for awhile. I'm a little sceptical though when I see that your first post was to dredge up an old thread that was negative on a product and state the opposite. We see that here sometimes when posters are actually representing the company in question.
> 
> But I do hope you are the unaffiliated sailor you purport to be. We can alway use the experience here of someone crazy enough to be working on three boats!


Damn. Didn't even notice the age of the OP.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

US27inKS said:


> Damn. Didn't even notice the age of the OP.


Nothing wrong with that. As long as an old post is useful, and in particular since a new one (contradicting it) was just posted.

Since the OP asked for recommended alternatives: I used Durabak this year (based on the recommendation by Practical Sailor) and could not be more pleased with it. Only caveat, I recommend not to use white since every speck of dirt is visible. Other than that, it was relatively easy to apply and it is very aggressively non-skid.


----------

